#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  raw milk

## herrchibi

Does anybody have a source where to buy raw/not pasteurized , grass-fed milk around Bangkok ?

----------


## rebbu

Why do you want raw milk? I used to get it in Pak Chong before.

----------


## crackerjack101

Yes.....

----------


## lom

PM received

----------


## Neverna

Ask at your local dairy farm.

----------


## soi23

Chok Chai farms north of Bangkok.

----------


## herrchibi

> Why do you want raw milk? I used to get it in Pak Chong before.


thx for the tip.
pasteurized milk is just dead and for no good use. :-)

----------


## herrchibi

> Ask at your local dairy farm.


well, i don't think there is any in bangkok or its outskirts.
do you know any in samut prakan?

----------


## Dillinger

i think Charleyboy did a thread on it. search for him, im on my phone and its a chore

----------


## herrchibi

> Chok Chai farms north of Bangkok.


as far as i know chi chai and dairy home sell only pasteurized.

----------


## Dillinger

buy yourself a cow and pour straight from the udder

----------


## Slick

> as far as i know chi chai and dairy home sell only pasteurized.


Why the hell do you not want pasteurized milk?

Are you trying to make yourself sick as fuck?

----------


## Neverna

> Does anybody have a source where to buy raw/not pasteurized , grass-fed milk around Bangkok ?


How far are you willing to travel to get unpasteurised milk?

----------


## Pragmatic

Just ask where your nearest cooperative milk collection depot is and go there. There's bound to be one. 
Mine gives away free their unpasteurized milk if there's a problem with keeping the milk cool ie lorry breakdown etc.

----------


## bsnub

> Why the hell do you not want pasteurized milk?


Why must you be so ill informed?

----------


## Slick

Bsnub calling me I'll informed on this subject is downright hilarious. 

Spent the first 15 years of my life on a catttle farm in Texas. 

Someone drinking unpasteurized milk straight from the udder here in Thailand is really asking for it. 

But hey if a YouTube vid is all the convincing you need, by all means expose yourself to a ridiculous amount of bacteria & parasites. 

Be sure to give vaccines a miss as well. Especially for children.

----------


## bsnub

> I'll informed


 :Smile: 




> a ridiculous amount of bacteria & parasites.


I like to know where my food comes from I don't always drink raw milk unless I know which dairy it came from. Usually the milk I get comes in a glass bottle from a local dairy and is low heat pasteurized and not homogenized. The cream rises to the top. 




> Be sure to give vaccines a miss as well.


Nope not me.

----------


## charleyboy

Yep. I did a thread on it and was advised by many members here not to drink it.

A friend of mine had been drinking the milk for many weeks, he looked fit and healthy...he sadly passed away. RIP Coconut Dave.

----------


## forreachingme

PM sent

----------


## BaitongBoy

"Before the widespread urban growth caused by industrialization, people kept dairy cows even in urban areas and the short time period between production and consumption minimized the disease risk of drinking raw milk. As urban densities increased and supply chains lengthened to the distance from country to city, raw milk (often days old) became recognised as a source of disease. For example, between 1912 and 1937 some 65,000 people died of tuberculosis contracted from consuming milk in England and Wales alone. In the early 1900s, in Arizona, Jane H. Rider "publicized the link between infant mortality and contaminated milk, and finally convinced the dairy industry to pasteurize milk."

----------


## Maanaam

> Someone drinking unpasteurized milk straight from the udder here in Thailand is really asking for it.


I agree, and so does science.
I'd be worried about TB as it exists in Thailand, and also listeria.

----------


## Mr Earl

Goat's milk is a much better idea.

----------


## NZdick1983

This is such a contentious issue... I love milk, one of my favorite foods on earth..

BUT... modern wisdom suggests we shouldn't really consume it.. yes, it's the perfect food...

For Calves/cows...    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


it's just not designed for human consumption (_human breast milk is_)...

Please convince me otherwise.. my opinion on this is not set in stone.. I would love to consume more milk, but have switched to Almond and Soy milk *supposedly much healthier alternatives..

Food for thought...






Oh, and milk actually is not related to strengthening of bones, quite the opposite in fact..

----------


## Dillinger

I watched a documentary the other day telling me we need cows milk as much as we need giraffes milk

What am i supposed to put on my cornflakes then Dicky?

----------


## Dillinger

Oh for your information Dicky, soy milk is full of female hormones and gay enzymes :Smile:

----------


## NZdick1983

Lucky I stick to Almond milk and giraffe milk, then innit

----------


## Dillinger

> I would love to consume more milk, but have switched to Almond and Soy milk


It certainly says youve gone over to soy milk there Dicky and the first part of your sentence where you say youd like to swallow more milk....

Would that be ......

Full fat Man Milk :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

.....

----------


## Dillinger

Got me some of that Marc Almond milk Dicky....Soon see what its like on the cornflakes

----------


## grasshopper

The kernel's secret recipe, no doubt.


 ::spin::

----------


## NZdick1983

Dill's a cereal killer...

----------


## Maanaam

I saw a bottle, about 300 ml, in Big C the other day. Labeled, "Raw Milk".

On a side note, a few months ago I saw a brand of milk that I hadn't seen before. Labeled simply "Milk", I bought a 2l. It's good. real milk, not reconstituted powdered milk. I have been buying it ever since.
Another side note: We were away for a week for the funeral and when we got home my half bottle of Milk milk was sour in the fridge. I left it out of the fridge, and the next day it was well and truly curdled. I strained it in a synthetic sports t-shirt, then let it drain for a day and got wonderful tasting, firm cottage cheese. I used some on a sandwich with ham, and I used heaps on a pork chop. Well worth the little effort to make the cottage cheese. Got a little bit left.

----------


## NZdick1983

Can you guys give me the definitive low-down on milk... is it, or is it not, good for you/me?

So much conflicting advice about dairy products... I'd say, 70% wisdom says it's evil... 30% wisdom says it's still ok...

How come we can send men to the moon.. split the atom, and invent fleshlights, but we can't fucking decide on simple nutritional advice?

So tired of Science... 1 week.. coffee is bad.. next, it's good... wine is bad, now it's good... you get my point...

I think I'm going to take my nutrition to the next level in Japan.. buy a masticating juicer (not centrifugal juicer)...  go nuts on juicing... probably the single best thing we can all do for complete health IMHO...

----------


## Maanaam

> Got me some of that Marc Almond milk Dicky....Soon see what its like on the cornflakes


Just saw a meme, can't be bothered getting the pic.
Sam Elliot: What the fukc is almond milk?
Ashton Kutcher: It's milk.
Sam Elliot: Show me the tit on an almond.

----------


## DrB0b

> How come we can send men to the moon.. split the atom, and invent fleshlights, but we can't fucking decide on simple nutritional advice?


Of course we can. Problem is that too many people believe simplified shit on the internet because they're too dumb to understand the science.




> So tired of Science


QED

----------


## bsnub

> buy a masticating juicer (not centrifugal juicer)



The key to juicing is the enzymes that you get out of the fruit and veg. There is a misconception that centrifugal juicers cause friction which kills the enzymes. This is not true as it requires at temp of 48c to kill them. My lady and I juice almost every day with a centrifugal juicer and it works just fine for our needs. But if you want to spend three times as much be my guest. 

BTW milk is good for you as long as you do not drink it by the boat load. My grocer sells the milk pictured below and it comes from a local dairy. Very healthy.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Looks great, Bsnub.

Yeah, centrifugal are fine (as long as they don't heat the juice too much)... we had one - donated it to a friend last week, before our exodus to Japan.

Main reason we will buy a masticating juicer, is its ability to extract more juice from veges.. so will be more economical in the long-run. Domestic models are quite cheap in Japan (around $180 NZ)... under 5,000 baht.

----------


## Dillinger

Well. I havent touched cows milk since going almond. The missus remarked today that she can get both arms around me on the bike now :Smile: 



I didnt realise there were so many different milks

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

Hello,

I need some because I want to make my own Indian paneer cheese.

Or maybe I could do it with pasteurized milk ?





Thank you.

----------


## Pragmatic

> The missus remarked today that she can get both arms around me on the bike now


Not bad looking though.

----------


## NZdick1983

Ahhh my home town girl, Rachel Hunter....  short stumpy arms on her....

----------


## Pragmatic

> I need some because I want to make my own Indian paneer cheese.


 Where I live there are many milk farms but 'will they sell you some? Just a case of locating one and asking. Failing that look for their cooperative depot to which they sell to. And then it's a case of 'will they sell it to you' due to the dangers associated with the consumption of unpasteurized milk.

----------


## misskit

> I need some because I want to make my own Indian paneer cheese.
> 
> Or maybe I could do it with pasteurized milk ?



You can do this with pasteurized milk. No problem.


If you were doing regular cheese making using rennet, you need raw milk. Pasteurized and UH milk won't work.

----------


## NZdick1983

Dill will be along shortly... he's the milk man...

where are ya jizz boy!!??

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

> Where I live there are many milk farms but 'will they sell you some? Just a case of locating one and asking. Failing that look for their cooperative depot to which they sell to. And then it's a case of 'will they sell it to you' due to the dangers associated with the consumption of unpasteurized milk.


'
Thank you, but are you sure ? Why kind of pasteurized I can use ? All recipes online use raw milk ?!

----------

